# Dau-Level



## karstenkurt (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

was bedeutet eigentlich "Dau-Level 0%" unterhalb meines Avatars?


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

*frag lieber nicht ! *

            


:


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

Guckst Du hier...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2012


----------



## karstenkurt (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> *frag lieber nicht ! *


Was ein DAU ist, ist mir schon klar. Hab ich oft genug mit zu tun. Nur den von Thorsten angegebenen Link/Beitrag kannte ich nicht.
Danke.


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

Hallo Karsten (oder Kurt?) 

Sorgen musst du dir erst machen, wenn da was anderes als 0% steht


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Sorgen musst du dir erst machen, wenn da was anderes als 0% steht




Bei mir steht 20%  

Ich weiß ja auch wofür :nase: 

Hab ich ein Glück, daß ihr es nicht wisst 1


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

@Thomas
...  wo wir doch am überlegen sind, ob es nicht doch alle sehen sollten ...


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

Dann wäre Thorsten aber sauer Joachim  

Kämen wir wieder auf org   zu sprechen und das duldet er ja nicht


----------



## Joachim (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

... dein Daulevel ist eben um 10% gestiegen.


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

 

Ich seh noch nix Joachim


----------



## Eugen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

20 % + Steigerung um 10 % = 22 %

Das geht ja noch.  

Darf ich auch mal ORGeln ??    : 
Ich hab sogar echte ORGelpfeifen daheim.    
Schönes Wortspiel das mit den Pfeifen.

Krieg ich jetzt      ??     :


----------



## Dr.J (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

@Thomas
damit du besser sehen kannst, habe ich mal um 200% erhöht.


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dau-Level*

hallo

Ich glaub nicht

aber vielleicht sollten wir den Dau-Level  auch als tagesaktuelle Fieberkurve darstellen    



mfG


----------

